# CHECK THIS OUT!! Exciting things at AT!



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Do people get notified if they win an Auction..............

Walleye REv............


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin (Feb 8, 2006)

walleye rev said:


> Do people get notified if they win an Auction..............
> 
> Walleye REv............


I thought they did, but let me check.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes they do Rev!! At least I always have been.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

I wasn't.......................

Rev.......................


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

For some reason the link to the Auction site is not working. Am I missing something?


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think you are missing anything. I just checked and it indicated that the page could not be found.:mg:


----------

